# A mess o' pomps - Sat PM Pensacola Beach



## hopdaddie (Oct 14, 2007)

Just past Portofino late on Saturday afternoon - caught 5, kept 4. All about 17 inches or so. Good fun and good fishing. Tasted great for dinner too.



All caught on hand tied fluorocarbon leaders with #1 circle hooks and fresh dead shrimp. I had to get the cast out past the sand bar so it was a good thing it was a little warm out there today because I got wet. 



By the way, Maria's sells bait shrimp (fresh dead) for $2.99/lb. Saw another post people looking for fresh deads. I get all mine at Maria's. Don't go and buy it all, I still needs mine!



Good luck



Dan


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

nice report and thanks for the info


----------



## JOHNJOHN205 (Oct 2, 2007)

nice pomps


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

That is some fine eating there and fun to catch.Thanks for the report and pic.


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

Is that footprint on the bottom fish?


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

nicely done! :clap


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice pompano. Thanks for the report


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Some nice fish there . Thanks for sharing.


----------



## hopdaddie (Oct 14, 2007)

It was a weird print on that one fish, it did look like a foot print. I was in the water and not wearing shoes so it was not mine!



Went out this afternoon to the same spot, got one, only about 15 inches. Much slower than yesterday but I didn't get skunked.



I'll be back next weekend. I hope the weather is as nice.



Dan


----------



## bleedincrimson (Oct 3, 2007)

nice report. those are some good looking pomps


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

Awesome...Thanks for the tip on Mariah'sshrimp.... Have you tried the gulp 1/4 sandfleas by any chance?....Im going to give them a try tomorrow AM.


----------



## hopdaddie (Oct 14, 2007)

I have used them but the only thing I have ever caught on them were hardheads, and they'll go after a turd in the water so that is not saying much.



I hit a couple spots with a friend of mine from Atlanta last weekend. We gave it a valiant effort but came up empty handed. I think the new moon and the real low tide were not ideal conditions, although the weather was beautiful! That is why I love fishing the surf, even when you are not catching anything it is still a day at the beach!



Good luck out there and let us know where you go and how you do!



Dan


----------



## sailmaker (Dec 10, 2007)

I haven't fished for pomps with Gulp! but I have for other types of fish. The stuffs work just fine at time but it's so fragile on the hook that it has to cost MORE than live bait.


----------



## hopdaddie (Oct 14, 2007)

i will agree with that, the sand fleas hold up decent but the shrimp and jerk baits get attacked and don't last. When you think about it, those things are like a buck a piece!


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

I did go wed. morning(5am) with my neighbor (Navarre beach) east of thepeer.I waded out a good 150 ft...low tide and all.Water wasn't that cold at all.....Two rods.....Used dead shrimp in one and the gulp sand flea in the other.....In one of my rods I had a green flourescent green bead thatI found in my tackle box the night before... rigged up withkhale hooks and dead shrimp the cast went well behind the second sand bar....so..put that one down and fixed the other one with the gulp 1/4" sandflea....cast itsouth east.....headed back out for a sip of coffee when I see one of the rods flat out in the water.....I run grabbed the rod I could feel its head shaking hard....tight thedragand stopped...then it felt like I was pulling a bucketfull ofwater....I knew this wasnt pompano..when*&^$ oh #$^$#@ line broke off....so maybe a junior shark I'm thinking.....

Neighbor cought a pompano 10 mnts later.....stayed for another2 hrs andnothing....fog got thicker....went back home. 

Today I took the boat out...got me some live shrimp and fished the Navarre bridge......something was eating my shrimp bad..so I tought sheephead....used like 10 shrimps and on my eleventh I hooked by accident (belly hooked) into a small (5 incher) greenish angel, trigger fish like,,It had at least a two inch horn and and it hadsand paper like skin....really small mouth ....first time everI run into something like that...no camera on the boat this time sorry...but I can draw it maybe....Later I headed west to some creeks , nothing , then back way east to some deep water...nothing....

Im thinking hitting the beach tom. morning again.... 

ps: nothing on the gulp....they stayedin thehook very well...changed them a few times....but nothing. I' ll takea rakethis time to stay warm....maybeI can find some real sandfleas...


----------



## PaleRed (Oct 2, 2007)

I hate to say it....but that looks miserable.


----------



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)

fishermon, good report on those gulp sandfleas. The fresh dead sound like the better way to go.

And fabulous fog shots-AGAIN! Thatlast foggy trip on your boat with Charlie was one to remember!


----------



## Marine Scout (Nov 18, 2007)

By the look of that picture, I think I would have stayed in the bed!!

Good report!!:clap:clap


----------

